# Fuel water seperators



## Polebender (Oct 2, 2007)

Any opinions as to what brand is the best. I have twin 150HP Yammi4 strokes. Going to go with stainless for sure. Thanks for the input!


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

I think Racors are the best, but be prepared to pay for the stainless heads... I can get them for you aswell...

:usaflag


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

The stainless head units are the best kick for the $, as you will not be replacing them again a few years down the road when the alum units look like crap.





I bought mine here.



https://www.surplusunlimited.com/storefront.htm



Click "Fuel Accessories" then "Fuel Filters" in the coloum on the left side of the page. That website doesn't allow direct links.



Scroll down to the bottom of that 1st page that pops up.



Fuel/Water Separator Kit SS Bracket-Racor Filter

Code:3516

Price: $78.69














Get the best for your gasoline engine, a long lasting stainless steel bracket and a Racor S3213 filter. 10 micron aqua bloc media with blue see-thru bowl. 60 GPH. Requires two hose barbs that can be ordered below.


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

Racor and S/S mount.


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

I read here they are all close to the same, difference being stainless unit& drain on the bottom of the filter. Some filter a little more. Stainless is the way to go, but the quicksilver one is pretty good for 1/3 the price. Not stainless. I like replacing the filter every year, plus I have avery good inline fuel filter that I replace also.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Your missing the point. The alum powdercoated ones corrode from having the stainless fasteners in contact with the housing.



So it looks like crap after a few years with the powdercoating flaking off on th outside. With that kit they include the teflon paste sealer for the barb nipples and tell you NOT to use Teflon tape on the threads.



Plus your getting the water sediment bowl that can be drained and checked easily, IF you install it right so you can get a cup under it to catch the bleed off.


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

Racor 60gph or 90 gph fuel water seperator. The only reason I recommended 90 gph is to increase time between maintenance intervals.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Why would you want to extend the maintenece interval.... a racor should be changed annually anyway, and a regular spin on should be changed every 6 months...:usaflag


----------



## Serendib (Oct 15, 2007)

I would (do) use Yamaha DELUXE seps because they have a sensor built in that can be connected to the standard Yamaha fuel management multi-function gauge. Nice to get a warning BEFORE the engines start missfiring and you don't have to check the sep visually.

http://www.yamaha-motor.com/outboard/accessories/acscitemdetail/5/410/1709/9227/all/2/2325/0/detail.aspx

The above can be ordered online or by phone at quite a discount at: http://www.boats.net/


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

thats fine to know when you have water in the filter, but all fuel water seperators use a paper based filter element, and this breaks down over time and contaminates the system.. all fuel water seperator elements should be changed a minimum of annually... spin ons without the bowl every 6 months.. just my opinion. im sure everyone has theirs...

:usaflag


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Yep, I have been on a guys boat in the past that rusted a pin hole in the bottom of one of the regular fuel filters well after we had cleared the Pass. This of course shut the motor down. Fortunately while this fellow had forgotten to change the filter on a regular basis, he did have the stuff onboard to bypass the filter and continue on that day.


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

I have one of the expensive large ones with the clear part on the bottom with the drain. I also have a glassfilter in the motor. I noticed orange flakes in the glass filter on the motor. What's inside the glass filter is thethe water seperator/filter breaking down and coming off. So instead of paying $40-50.00 for just a filter, I bought a regular style kit/assyfor $20.00. It uses the $7-8.00 filter once per year. Opposed to the $40-50 filterevery year or so. They will *<U>all</U>* break down on the inside, some sooner than others.


----------



## skiff35 (Oct 16, 2007)

I need to change mine also. Is there any thing you need to do i.e disconnect the fuel line from the engine and relieve the pressure? etc.


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

> *skiff35 (1/23/2008)*I need to change mine also. Is there any thing you need to do i.e disconnect the fuel line from the engine and relieve the pressure? etc.


No pressure, it operates on suction from the gas tank.


----------

